# bioload of snails & shrimp



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I have one 20 gallon tank and am itching to set up another tank. We don't have much space, so I thought maybe I could do a really small one, like 2.5 gallons. I don't have much in the way of inverts, so how about:
one apple snail
a few Malaysian trumpet snails
a few Amano shrimp

Or would that be too much for such a small tank?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I think as long as they have th food the need to eat and water is good, they sould be fine,
I have several snails ina fish bowl and I drop fish food in there ever couple days,,,,
the bio load of snails, the wild ones i have anyway, seems to look like it can be petty good, the poop like nothing you even seen......but other then that maybe making amonia n that something to watch, proly would be fine.....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

So I don't repeat what Mr. Aquarium has already told you, sounds fine to me.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

2.5 gal would also be great for a beta or 2 dwarf frogs. 2 dwarf frogs and you can also keep 1 amano shrimp in with them or a snail like the Japanese trapdoor snail. They don't get that big and are livebearers, so they don't overrun the tank.


----------

